# Would these hutches appeal??



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

Just wondered what you all thought of them? I'm wondering wether to have them put on my website or not? Would they appeal to many do you think? Pets at home have them in but are quite pricey.

Any feedback welcome

Novelty Hutches
sharples n grant homes, hutches 'n' cages


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think they would appeal to younger people who have rabbits/guinea pigs 
They look great


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ohhh there really doody:001_tt2:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

I love the pink castle,im not sure on the correct sizes for cages for rabbits etc but if they are big enough i think they are fab....


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry I don't like them at all.


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Sorry I don't like them at all.


Don't apologise! I wouldn't have one myself

It's just to get an idea of what people think


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would def have one i think they are super for children with pets 
not sure our ferrets would be pleased living in a pink castle hutch


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I saw them in pets at home the other day. Not sure if I agree with them because kids were asking if they were allowed a rabbit/guinea pig because they liked the hutches. Maybe on a website it would be fine selling them but in a shop like pets at home it will only encourage them to get in poorly bred animals because the kids like the hutches so get an animal from the store then grow bored of the animal. Just my opinion  Plus I don't like my animals outside so I don't feel the need for a hutch either


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I personally wouldn't want one in my garden but thats just me, i can see why people would like them though.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I am going to be really sad here and say i am 37 and i would have the pink one for my honey and i would have the fire engine shed for my Oscar!!

I think they are fab, my boys are 9 and 10 and didn't agree with me!! LOL:wink5:


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think younger prople with Animals would like them but It's a really neat Idea!


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> I am going to be really sad here and say i am 37 and i would have the pink one for my honey and i would have the fire engine shed for my Oscar!!
> 
> I think they are fab, my boys are 9 and 10 and didn't agree with me!! LOL:wink5:


Thats really funny!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> I am going to be really sad here and say i am 37 and i would have the pink one for my honey and i would have the fire engine shed for my Oscar!!
> 
> I think they are fab, my boys are 9 and 10 and didn't agree with me!! LOL:wink5:


Aww bless your not sad i like the pink castle one too and im 33!! :blushing:


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

I think they are disgusting.

They translate to 3.93 ft long, 1.7ft wide and 3.55ft tall- as this is for two levels, it is 1.72 ft each level.

I would not even rehome a pair of guinea pigs to anything less than 4ft x 2ft.

The minimum size for 2 rabbits (as rabbits are very social animals and should be in at least pairs) is a 6ft x 2ft x 2ft with a 6ft x 4ft x 2ft run.

I think selling hutches like these are only encouraging impulse buying, by encouraging children to get them.

Which in turn, eventually means more rabbits in rescues when children tire of them


----------



## BeatrixPotter (Apr 3, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> I think they are disgusting.
> 
> They translate to 3.93 ft long, 1.7ft wide and 3.55ft tall- as this is for two levels, it is 1.72 ft each level.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. They are far too small and encouraging children to want a pet just to have something to put in a pretty hutch that they will soon get fed up with.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

All these kind of commercially made and sold hutches and cages are to small!!!! check out the first hamster bowl "delux spacious living" yeah for a spider


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

As long as there is sufficient space, I think they are aceeee!!!!


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

I like them and my girls (aged 9 and 10) think they look great. The seem quite roomy too.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I think they are pretty horrendous myself and agree with vamp.


----------

